# Aosp kernel with best battery life/performace expierence?



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

There are a couple different kernels out their for aosp, zoom, imo, jd, drod, tiamat, utkanos, and I've tried most of them, but only for a short period of time due to my crack flashing issues haha. I was just curious, from people who have tired any these for a period of time, which they had the best experience with?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Imos has been the best for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the answers to your question will be highly subjective and based on numerous individual factors. the best thing to do is to try different kernels yourself and form your own opinions. that said, i prefer leankernel or zoom kernel. leankernel is flexible, feature rich, and easy to use because of its minimalist design. zoom kernel includes quite a few governors, performs well on default or custom settings, and is extremely reliable. both offer excellent battery life and respond well to under/over clocking. i used to use tiamat a lot too, but prefer leankernel or zoom kernel for various reasons.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> the answers to your question will be highly subjective and based on numerous individual factors. the best thing to do is to try different kernels yourself and form your own opinions. that said, i prefer leankernel or zoom kernel. leankernel is flexible, feature rich, and easy to use because of its minimalist design. zoom kernel includes quite a few governors, performs well on default or custom settings, and is extremely reliable. both offer excellent battery life and respond well to under/over clocking. i used to use tiamat a lot too, but prefer leankernel or zoom kernel for various reasons.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


quickdraw, I appreciate your comment, but quoting what I said before, "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and I've tried most of them, but only for a short period of time due to my crack flashing issues haha.", I have tried most of them, I was hoping to gain some insight from people that have tried some of them for a month or longer to get a real feel for their long term results. I'm not new to roms/kernels, I'm pretty sure I have flashed every one in the thunderbolt development thread, I've just only recently started becoming active in the forums. I do appreciate your opinion though, as of this moment (and pretty much from the start) I have used imo's for about every style of rom. I do realize though I'm by far from the most experienced user, and was hoping some of the people who have tried kernels for a longer period of time could offer their insight.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was worried when I posted this someone would state the obvious about kernels, but I don't have time to test all the kernels as my job depends on my phone, I tend to stick with imo's during the week and only crack flash kernels on the weekend when I can afford my phone to be down in case the kernel flash doesn't go well... But that isn't enough time to test a new kernel.[/background]


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Zoom's has always ran well on my phone, running liquid 3.2. No longer being updated, hasn't been for awhile, link to last release 1.1 can be found towards end of thread.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/8720-[KERNEL]Zoom-Kernel-(Thunderbolt-AOSP)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

redbelly said:


> Zoom's has always ran well on my phone, running liquid 3.2. No longer being updated, hasn't been for awhile, link to last release 1.1 can be found towards end of thread.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/8720-[KERNEL]Zoom-Kernel-(Thunderbolt-AOSP)
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Thanks  I'll give the combo a try!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah IMO and zoom are about your best choices. I have ran the zoom long ago and limed it. Might give it a try again for s & g lom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah IMO and zoom are about your best choices. I have ran the zoom long ago and limed it. Might give it a try again for s & g lom
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I remember Zoom being smooth, but I couldn't remember how it was on battery life. I usually undervolt a decent amount, but now I'm trying to find a kernel that does decently well without undervolting because I've noticed my keyboard is much more responsive if I don't. The keyboard is the only thing really affected (on my phone at least) by the undervolting, which is kind of a pain that it's the only thing affected because undervolting has helped substantially with my battery life. But, since I use it all the time, I need to to work, and work well lol.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

As far as I can tell, some are undeniably better than others, but for all kernels it also depends on how it gets along with your device specifically. By that I mean between IMO's kernel, and the Zoom kernel, one may be better on one persons phone than it is on yours. With that being said, I've always come back to IMO's for both Sense and AOSP.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

zoom and imos leankernel are probably your best bets. i prefer imos kernel as it is a little more consistent since it uses cfs as opposed to zoom kernel which is based off of bfs.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments, I think ill try zoom for awhile since it seems a lot of people like it or imo's, and I always use imo's.

Also, I originally made this thread for AOSP kernels, but I have been using Adrynalyne's 3++ sense kernel on skyraider and this kernel has been awesome! Better battery life than I have gotten with imo's and snappier performance as well. Felt like I should throw that out there for anyone who jumps between aosp and sense like I do a lot.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

for me the answer is always imoseyon, every other kernel I've tried pales in comparison.

Sent from my PG41400 using Tapatalk 2


----------

